# VOX Article - Comparison of 1929 World Depression and 2008 World Recession



## onq (2 Jan 2010)

http://www.voxeu.org/index.php?q=node/3421

The article is is two parts, the earlier one painting a pretty grim picture of the world tracking the earlier disaster closely or maybe even doing worse.

The June 2009 update gives some slight cause for relief by showing some positive indicators.

However, it may not be significant enough in light of the data previously presented to give reason to believe we're out of danger yet.

The writers are:

Barry Eichengreen
Professor of Economics and Political Science at the University of California, Berkeley; and formerly Senior Policy Advisor at the International Monetary Fund. CEPR Research Fellow

And, "our own, our very own"

Kevin H. O’Rourke
Professor of Economics at Trinity College Dublin and CEPR Research Fellow

O'Rourke is new to the job in Trinity - the previous incumbent was Professor P.J. Drudy.
Great way to kick off your appointment - making your mark commenting on a World Recession.
Let's hope he and Eichengreen are correct in their assessment and this isn't a double-dip Recession.

ONQ.


----------

